# West bay wade-in spots?



## TU MO KASSTS (Feb 12, 2010)

i know in christmas bay you can just follow any number of dirt roads to the south shoreline, but the only wade in spot i've ever known of in west bay is sportmans road. does anyone else know any other wade in locations on the south shoreline, or is it pretty much just accessible by boat?


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

SLP wear a PFD


----------



## TU MO KASSTS (Feb 12, 2010)

yeah i've always thought about wading in there, but i know the guts on the maps are ever-changing, and alas, i have a 2WD truck


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Galveston State Park next to pirates cove. They're are many places between sea isle and SLP you can wade. Also, try the end of 8 mile road and walk East towards the mouth of Sweetwater Lake. The bayou to the entrance of Sweetwater holds tons of fish. Lot's of flounder right now.


----------



## LureJunky (Jan 21, 2016)

"Hook-n-Line Fishing Maps / Wade Shore & Kayak Fishing West Galveston Bay-West Bay"

The above map will give you all the wade areas available to you and you can plan your trip with it easily. There is an East Bay map as well which is just as good.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

sea isle


----------

